# GPRS rate of Airtel



## joshi_ban (Jul 8, 2006)

Guys,

COme to know that Airtel in PUNE has increased its GPRS rate. From rs 5 per day they have increased to rs 12 per day. Damn!!! its very expensive. RS 360 per month, my gosh expensive than Broad Band. Better Guys leave it and Go for a broad band.

Sucks u Airtel...Damn....!! hears IDEA has per KB or usage charges and messenger is free,...think have to use that...

old users of GPRS, once u deact and again act, ur rental will be 12, so be careful


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2006)

its been so in mumbai for along time ..... i get a 330 refil for a month how the hell can i keep gprs active but for me i dont need it coz me at home and 128 broad band at home so i can royally say to hell with airtel's gprs


----------



## joshi_ban (Jul 8, 2006)

but guys we can by pass and crack the airtel live na duse full internet..so do hell teh AIRTEL rates,.... we are using for free...

Check the cheat codes for free internet using Airtel Live


----------



## sanju (Jul 8, 2006)

here in haryana we are paying 300 pm for gprs


----------



## Najesh (Jul 8, 2006)

joshi_ban said:
			
		

> but guys we can by pass and crack the airtel live na duse full internet..so do hell teh AIRTEL rates,.... we are using for free...
> 
> Check the cheat codes for free internet using Airtel Live





Yaar Can u till me how it  is Possible.


----------



## casanova (Jul 8, 2006)

^^^
U cant sue airtel gprs on comp thru tat, but u can certainly use it on ur mobile.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 9, 2006)

250 bucks unlimited still beats broadband ... though the surfing speeds are not the same. ...


----------



## joshi_ban (Jul 9, 2006)

Using Internet thru Airtel Live is very much Possible.

Please visit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30108


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2006)

joshi_ban said:
			
		

> but guys we can by pass and crack the airtel live na duse full internet..so do hell teh AIRTEL rates,.... we are using for free...
> 
> Check the cheat codes for free internet using Airtel Live


 could u please tell the procedure to access gprs


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 9, 2006)

In bangalore airtel gprs costs Rs 24 per day.


----------



## joshi_ban (Jul 10, 2006)

FCUK, rs 24 a day, Man they are realiy cheating.

Please search the forum with GPRS key word, u will find the trick to access internet without paying.


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 10, 2006)

can u please give me the link, because i am on dial up, and it will take long time to find the correct thread


----------



## joshi_ban (Jul 11, 2006)

How 2 Use Airtel Live 4 Accessing Net

Requirement:-

1. a net browser preferably Opera.
2. nokia symbian phone, preferably s60 series(coz i never tried it on sony or any other series )m using 6680
3. patience (this is the most important thing )

Procedure:-

1. Go to ur connection settings and make a new internet profile using the default settings of airtel live. name that new profile as nything(i name it banks); change the home page of that profile to nything u like, be it *joshi.com
2. Go to ur Opera brows...T FORGET TO ADD REPUTATION FOR FUTURE POSTING


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Joshi_ban, i will soon ditch my spice and go with Airtel, and i will let you know if it works in bangalore..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

@anarchist this method is sure to work..
patience is required in the other trick ie try n try..
also this method ll work only in fones wich support dual conn..
so this method wont work on ny fone below os7


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

btw what speed do u get in Non EDGE and EDge tech.    Cell..?? with Airtel GPRS..


----------



## Akshay (Jul 22, 2006)

Whn airtel gprs was launchd rental wz 600pm. Bt ltr 4 promotional purpose, it wz reducd2 150pm. Nw again rates hv been incrsd to 350pm. So nw v hav no odr option bt ... Heard EDGE is more xpnsive bt speed is amazg.. Hwevr Edge wrks only whr towr supprts edge..


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

@Akshay and anarchist :- so u mean that the price packages for GPRS and EDGE are different..??

till now i use to think that EDGE is cells attribute...i mean its the same GPRS but due to EDGE in the cell..the net speed is fast...!!!

Correct me if am wrong..


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

damn.. thanx a lot..u dunno...i hav been in this dilemma since a week..coz am plannin to buy a cell.. which ill use most of the times for browsing on PC..and occasionally messenger on cell itself..

one more problem..

Whats difference between Class VI EDGE and CLASS 10 EDge...i mean will thespeed differ by big ..!!


----------



## digital_mech (Jul 23, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> damn.. thanx a lot..u dunno...i hav been in this dilemma since a week..coz am plannin to buy a cell.. which ill use most of the times for browsing on PC..and occasionally messenger on cell itself..
> 
> one more problem..
> 
> Whats difference between Class VI EDGE and CLASS 10 EDge...i mean will thespeed differ by big ..!!



big difference. with class 5 u can only download with high speed. nwith class 10 u can dn n up with high speed..which ultimately increases surfing speed...

BTW i have 3230 n 6630 , both class-10 GPRS and class-5 EDGE phones..with IDM dn speed is 12-16 KB/s.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 23, 2006)

yup..technically...its ok..tha Class 10 Edge is better than Class 6... but i want to know...what might be the difference while surfin..!!

mean if Class 6 EDge offers 12kbps.. what should we expect frm Class 10..
btw does the placement of tower affects our connectivity...

i mean i am plannin for airtel...coz its provides GPRS..here in Pune... but if the tower aint near my place...then what...???


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 23, 2006)

yup then am sure...ke it'll work....coz am livin in core Pune...

@anarachist:- btw which cell do u suggest me.. under 11 or 12.... if its doest make big difference in browsing speed..i might even be good with only GPRS...coz.. i hate 6630......and its the only one having Class 10 EDGE...

btw i still have to confirm the rates with Airtel..coz i heard they hav hiked the rates from 5rs/day to 12 rs/day... and also i hav to confirm... that they are providing EDGE..


----------



## mrao (Jul 23, 2006)

Airtel still charges me 199 pm for unlimited gprs. Im in the mumbai circle and have been using it for about 2 yrs.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2006)

@akshay EDGE needs both a supporting network and fone to use


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 23, 2006)

SE W300i...seems nice.... will have to check it out..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 23, 2006)

anyone have any idea if this trick is possible in  my 3220? please also tell me if this possible on Samsung X700, SE K700i, K300i etc.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jul 24, 2006)

In MP/CG all major towns are installed with EDGE. 
Quote []
. it is too high rate considering the problem of shared ip in airtel (causes problem with rapidshare)

 agreed they should look into this. i can never d/l anyting from R/S. it always says u have exceeded ur limit.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 25, 2006)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> In MP/CG all major towns are installed with EDGE.
> Quote []
> . it is too high rate considering the problem of shared ip in airtel (causes problem with rapidshare)
> 
> agreed they should look into this. i can never d/l anyting from R/S. it always says u have exceeded ur limit.



there r many softwares in the net which can change ur i.p. address of ur net connection.....i have used "SurfAnonymous" software to d/l from rapidshare...it works...u can search the software in google....
HOPE THIS HELPS!!!!


----------



## mrao (Jul 25, 2006)

Edge is a network feature which can be utilised by compatible handsets. There is no additional charge for usage of edge.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2006)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> anyone have any idea if this trick is possible in  my 3220? please also tell me if this possible on Samsung X700, SE K700i, K300i etc.


sorry not possible


----------



## Akshay (Jul 25, 2006)

I use Hide IP Platinum to d/l from rapidshare and m successful arnd 70% times... (only if proxy selected is frm US, Canada, UK or Brazil)


----------

